

Databases in Song - craigkerstiens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jyx8iP5tfCI

======
ColinWright
It might mean something if you already know everything about it, and I have no
doubt it's very clever if you're a database guru, but it's useless if not.

